
Where does it all go? - agronaut
https://literaryreview.co.uk/where-does-it-all-go
======
pmiller2
This probably would have done much better with the subtitle as the submission
title: What We Really Do All Day: Insights from the Centre for Time Use
Research.

It is fascinating that we don’t spend any more time working than in 1961. What
about commuting? I also find it interesting that we exaggerate the amount of
time spent working and exercising to fit our own personal self-narratives.

